# What is the best Anti - Estrogen



## plouffe (Nov 24, 2003)

*I'm currently looking for a good anti-estrogen supplement to take care of a little gyno. Out of the products below, which do you suggest ? * 

6-OXO 

Aromadex 

Aromazap 

Estrodex 

Vitex


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

did u get gyno from taking a PH or this just gyno in general?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

I have a couple weeks of a 1-test, 4ad cycle to go...and was suggested I try 6-oxo to balance things out...is that the best or others better?


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 24, 2003)

Also interested in the above...   More specifically, how do the other products compare to 6-OXO ?


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 24, 2003)

Might want to add Formastat to the list of the OP as well..   IS there like an FAQ that deals with this stuff because I'm pretty sure this can't be the first time this has come up.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 25, 2003)

I've had a minor case of it from puberty a while ago but it isnt going away ( 2 years later ) and im so sick of this shit im gonna go insane  I have a  low bf% so it looks horrible. Any help would be great


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2003)

These will work to restore test/estrogen balance, but will probably do nothing for the gyno you have. You may have to have it surgically removed.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

yo, old man!
what, in your opinion, is the bettter of the products, though?


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 25, 2003)

Agreed.  I would personally like to know if any of the products listed are worth buying at all when compared to 6OXO.   Should one consider any of those products beside 6OXO ?

Thanks,

SonOfThor


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2003)

You have products that do different things listed. Like Aromazap will work better during cycle to counteract any estrogen related effects and 6-oxo will work better to raise test after cycle. Have to compare apples to apples. Many people think they are the same, but they are not.


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 25, 2003)

Are any of the items listed comparable to 6OXO or is that really the only choice for jump-starting the post-cycle test production?

Thanks,

SonOfThor


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2003)

6-oxo and aromadex will work post cycle. 
Aromazap and estrodex will work better while on cycle to prevent androgens from converting into estrogen.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

sweet, thanks!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I've had a minor case of it from puberty a while ago but it isnt going away ( 2 years later ) and im so sick of this shit im gonna go insane  I have a  low bf% so it looks horrible. Any help would be great



High dose nolvadex for somewhat long stretches of time works according to a couple people, but for a legal product no idea.

Once the gyno sits and calcifies though supposedly you cannot remove it without surgery.

JGUNS GYNOBUSTER

80 MG ED Nolva 4 weeks
40 MG ED Nolva 4 weeks
20 MG ED Nolva until complete resolution, or until cycle is over.

The time frame can vary depending on your own progress. The key is to not step the dosage down until you see a good reduction in size.

The optimum time to start treatment is withing a month or two of symptoms starting to occur. There is some evidence to show that one the tissues become more well defined, it is harder to treat the gyno, making surgery the only real option. This probably takes around 12 months to occur.


----------



## tk... (Nov 25, 2003)

does anybody have any input about E-Form by Dermabolics. It's a trandermal anti-estrogen, i would like to know whether or not it stimulates a rize in test. levels...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2003)

E-form contains Formestane, a ???suicide inhibitor???. This substance  reduces excess estrogen in the body by blocking the production of estrogen from androgenic precursors. E-Form should be an effective estrogen controller, and can alleviate the estrogenic side-effects associated with the use of aromatizable androgens, during a cycle. (not post cycle) But like I tell everyone, some estrogen is your friend. I would not want to block all estrogen during a bulk cycle.


----------



## tk... (Nov 26, 2003)

would E-Form be effective when used in a post cycle? would it stimulate test level back to normal like 6-oxo?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2003)

No not near as good.


----------

